# Diop, MBenga to go to Hakeem Olajuwon bigman camp



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Diop, MBenga to go to Hakeem Olajuwon bigman camp

Hakeem Olajuwon is conducting his first Big Man Camp

Another year, another summer, another morning inside a gym.

Hakeem Olajuwon always knew he never wanted to carry a clipboard, sit on a bench or kneel in a huddle drawing up plays.

But this is different. It's not coaching as much as it is teaching. It's not drilling as much as it is shining a path.

A year ago, the former Rockets icon spent a week or so working one-on-one with Emeka Okafor, the former Bellaire High product who plays for the Charlotte Bobcats.

Twelve months later, Olajuwon is back from his home in Jordan for his annual sojourn to Houston to take care of business, touch base with old friends and conduct his first Big Man Camp.

Okafor has returned, and this time he has been accompanied by Ndudi Ebi, who went from Westbury Christian Academy to the pros as a 2003 first-round draft choice of the Minnesota Timberwolves, and a handful of other young up-and-comers. *Also expected next week on the court of The Wellness Center at Memorial Hermann-HBU are DeSagana Diop and D.J. Mbenga of the Dallas Mavericks,* Ike Diogu of the Golden State Warriors, Luol Deng of the Chicago Bulls and free agent Mamadou N'diaye. The Nigerian national team will spend two days in camp en route to playing in the World Basketball Championship in Japan.

"I was a little bit surprised last year at how much I enjoyed the experience with Emeka, and it made me want to expand on it," Olajuwon said. "I began to think of different things that I show to young players. I began to think of different ways I get the message across.

"I have never had an interest in becoming a traditional coach. Those X's and O's are for others to figure out. What interests me is showing the next generation of big men how they can take their game to a higher level."

Olajuwon is not collecting an appearance fee. There is no financial gain.

"If these kids want to come here and take the time to listen and to work, if they're willing, it is my honor to help," Olajuwon said. "This is my way of giving back to the game."

So for a solid two hours, he puts them through a workout that emphasizes speed, quickness and flexibility. He challenges them to change the way they view almost every move they make in the low post or out on the wings. Even little things, such as pivoting on the balls of one's feet, rather than flat-footed. It allows one to explode more toward the hoop and puts less overall strain on the foot.

"Last year was really the first time in my life that I ever had to try to break down the moves that I used in my playing career and explain them to someone else," Olajuwon said. "I've spent time since then thinking about how I can expand the message and show it to a whole group."

He demonstrates a move — whirling, spinning, dipping, twirling with the ball — and you can almost see his pupils' minds working in overdrive trying to comprehend. They want to make connections from A to B to C to D. And what he's trying to achieve is for them to get from A to B and then consider an infinite world of possibilities and combinations. His game in winning two NBA titles, an MVP award, five All-NBA honors and a dozen All-Star nods was always more reactive to the defense.

"Don't try to go through," Olajuwon said. "Find a way around. It's easier."

Okafor, the NBA's 2004 Rookie of the Year, struggled with a series of injuries last season and never could develop a steady rhythm.

"I wish I could have used more of what Hakeem taught me, but I couldn't stay on the court long enough," he said. "There were a couple of times early in the season when I used a move in practice and somebody might say, 'Where did that come from?' I want to build on that."

Olajuwon hears the talk about the NBA being guard-oriented in the 21st century, that big men are being de-emphasized, even phased out, and he shakes his head. "For a big man who is just big, maybe," he said. "But not if you play with speed, with agility. It will always be a big man's game if the big man plays the right way. On defense, the big man can rebound and block shots. On offense, he draws double-teams and creates opportunities. He can add so much, make it easier for the entire team."

At 43, Olajuwon still has the moves, the polish, the satin feel to his game. His body is still lean and taut, his large brown eyes still filled with confidence, perhaps the only trace of age a gray strand or two in his closely cropped hair.

"I like to be able to be out on the court with the guys when I'm explaining," he said. "It's still easy for me to make the plays and hold my own on offense and defense. But I know that eventually time will catch up, and I'll have to do it all with words."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Tersk said:


> At 43, Olajuwon still has the moves, the polish, the satin feel to his game. His body is still lean and taut, his large brown eyes still filled with confidence, perhaps the only trace of age a gray strand or two in his closely cropped hair.
> 
> "I like to be able to be out on the court with the guys when I'm explaining," he said. "It's still easy for me to make the plays and hold my own on offense and defense. But I know that eventually time will catch up, and I'll have to do it all with words."


Sign Olajuwan. :biggrin: 

He's my all time big man, and if he can get Diop and Mbenga out on the soccer field and teach them the great footwork that he has, it would be fantastic. :clap:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ditto. Olajuwan is my alltime favorite biggie.
Let him teach our bigs a few things.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

It'll be interesting to know if we can see any influence this season from their exposure to this camp.

Diop especially needs to shed the concrete from his sneakers. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This is good...but at college there's been little kiddie camps all summer...and I'm just picturing grown men in the situations I've seen the kids in...and it's kinda funny.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> This is good...but at college there's been little kiddie camps all summer...and I'm just picturing grown men in the situations I've seen the kids in...and it's kinda funny.


Surely this is more of a one-on-one or small group, right?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> The Nigerian national team will spend two days in camp en route to playing in the World Basketball Championship in Japan.


The ENTIRE Nigerian national team?

That's a lot of bigs on ONE TEAM!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol the Nigerian national team's a joke, our summer league team beat them.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> lol the Nigerian national team's a joke, our summer league team beat them.


That's why they are spending time at the camp...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Surely this is more of a one-on-one or small group, right?


...Nah it's like..I don't know the estimate, but it's an average sized bball camp.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> ...Nah it's like..I don't know the estimate, but it's an average sized bball camp.


I guess I invisioned something in the order of Pete Newell's Big Man camp.

http://petenewellbigmancamp.net/


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

SO much respect to The Dream. One of the best EVER.


----------

